# Woodwhisperer assembly table as a workbench



## chopper6322 (Oct 17, 2011)

So i was thinking about building the assembly table from the woodwhisperer and using it as an outfeed table, but i'm in such a small shop that I would be hardpressed to have a large outfeed/assembly table and a decent sized workbench as well…so i'm wondering if i could put dog holes in the torsion box top to use with a vise, I've never used an actual workbench so i'm not sure how much pressure gets put on those dogs, or would it be more benificial to just put a normal "workbench" top on top of his cabinet base?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Ian Kirby has a torsion box workbench design in an old FWW
article. It could be used as a platten for veneering as well. Kirby
doesn't advocate for tail vises or dog holes on a bench though.

As long as you put enough solid wood in there to drill the holes
in it will function for holding dogs.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't think that dog holes would function well w/ a standard torsion box design. You will have to beef it up which kind of negates the point of the torsion box.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

What about puting a "dog hole strip" on the side of a torsion box?

for a "dog hole strip" look at 
http://lumberjocks.com/lysdexic/blog/29544

see also
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60275


----------



## chopper6322 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sylvain, That's exactly what i'm looking for, thank you. 1 more question though, is there a difference between the square dog holes and the dowels with a square cap glued onto it? in my mind it's just a craftsmanship thing or is there some kind of structural difference?


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Other LJs are certainly more qualified then me to answer your question.
I believe that you can make them of equal strengh if you adapt the size to achieve such a result.
IMHO it is mainly another way to make the holes.

If you want to have bench dog holes, to use them you need either an end vise or alternatively you can use veritas "wonder dogs" 
http://www.fine-tools.com/G307968.htm

To use those last anywhere along your dog holes line, you obviously need round dog holes.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

some "round or square" dicussions here :

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/14738

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27184
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/14738
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/33927


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

The torsion box has the support honeycomb inside that, by definition, goes from the top of the bottom skin to the bottom of the top skin. Usually, you make that out if 1/2" something. Marc uses MDF. But it's just a support.

So, plan a nice hunk of 1 1/4" stock where you want your dogs instead of the 1/2" stuff. Use something hard, maple or SYP. Make it the same height as the other honeycomb material, and work it into the design.

When you finish assembling the top skin, drill round dog holes all the way through the top skin, the big stock, and the bottom skin.

Done, dog holes in a torsion box.


----------

